# Solved: Error code: 0x80800000



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

I get this when i try to install windows 7 on my old laptop. 
Windows could not set the offline locale information. Error code: 0x80800000
tried searching online for this error, but found nothing. the laptop was dropped before. fell on its power cord side. I decided to reformat and this is the error i get. Any solution to this, or is the hdd dead?

thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It is, at my guess, a hardware issue. A bit of a chicken or egg situation. It could be the hard drive, but don't be too hasty with your wallet, yet. With your comment, I am inclined to think that you have damaged the power supply in some way. First, have you any means to check if the battery is being charged fully. If not, then it will point to an error there. You could try, assuming you have a full charge, installing with the battery supply alone and the power disconnected, and, the other way around. Having tried all that, I would be inclined to pop the bottom off and make sure the hard disk has not been dislodged partially.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

sorry for the late reply. The installation issues were because of my installation cd. Used a different cd and it worked perfectly. But now theres a different issue. Because the laptop was dropped, the hard drive has bad sectors and when ever i try to do something, the computer lags out for a while. Its a seagate drive, so i used the seagate HDD tool.
the short test failed, and from the long test it found bad sectors which i tried to repair using the tool. After repairing, the short DST test still failed, and every time i ran the long test it would find the bad sectors again and repair them.i also did a low level format with the same tool. But the problem still persists.
any ideas on how i can fix the bad sectors?

thanks


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You cannot fix bad sectors....all that can be done is mark them as unusable....but I would suggest looking at a new Hard drive as I would not trust the one that has damage to it.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, thanks.
marking thread as solved.


----------

